# Colorado: 2007 Oredigger Classic Road Race



## csmcycling (Mar 3, 2007)

The 2007 Oredigger Classic, hosted by the Colorado School of Mines Cycling Team, is quickly approaching! The stage is set for March 31 & April 1 in sunny Golden, Colorado.

This year's fast-paced weekend of events features:
- A 4.3-mile individual time trial to the top of the oh-so-steep Lookout Mountain featuring tight turns, steep grades, great views and a thrilling ride back down! _We're paying out $300 if you can beat last year's record - Tom Danielson in 16:02_ 
- A fast and challenging 3-km circuit race with a fast descent, fun turns, and a climb to the finish ensuring a close finish and great racing!

*Please visit our website for more race information, an event flyer, as well as maps and directions: www.CSMcycling.com*

The Oredigger Classic will be an event to remember and an amazing boost to the beginning of the 2007 racing season. We encourage you, your friends, and your family to participate in this great weekend!

Brandon Turman
CSM Cycling President


----------



## csmcycling (Mar 3, 2007)

One last big hoorah bump - *Come out and watch/race!*


----------

